# Update



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Well I had my long awaited rheumy/pain specialist appt. this afternoon. Pain specialist asked me a lot questions and came to the conclusion that I was managing my pain fairly well. I told him that my bad time is usually in the winter. He said that he didn't want to put me in a pain management program unless I seriously wanted it. He gave me some literature to read. I would have to live in a group setting for 5 days a week for a month. They monitor your lifestyle and teach you exercises and ways of managing pain. Anyways, I will think about it. The other thing they want to do is put me on Serzone. Has anyone tried Serzone and what were your results? Did you find it helped. I hate changing meds. I told him that just the thought of changing meds gives me anxiety. Then he said he didn't think I had a panic disorder. LOL. I tell you, these visits to the docs are too much, if I didn't laugh, I'd cry. He really didn't tell me anything that I didn't know already. Kept on reminding me to pace myself and to take a lot of breaks. Don't ever overdo it to the point of fatigue, because by then it's too late. Any feedback on the serzone would be appreciated.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener , I understand about your appointment not being to good . I have dealt with that way to much over the last 3 years . I am sorry that you didn't get any real help . I hope things go good for you with the new Meds. I have never heard of it before. Sorry that I am not much help . I just wanted to reply to your post and tell you that my thoughts and prayers are with you. God Bless and Take care . Pat


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Weener!! I finally made it to the new board, I'm glad the format is the same, I like that. Sorry your appointment was disappointing.







It is frustrating when you receive no new coping tools. I don't know anything about Serzone, sorry. Plug it in on the internet, or just ask your pharmacist for info. I did have to change my username, so look for DD! DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hey, Weener, darn those doctors, huh? Half the time, we feel like we end up knowing more than them! I honestly do feel for them at times, though. I know when my daughter was so sick a couple of years ago and they just simply couldn't get her well and I was getting so frustrated. They just started throwing drugs at her. I have to keep remembering that they are not gods and can fix everything. (Gee, I can't believe it, I just stuck up for docs!) Keep us updated.....Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs, DD & Lynne:Thanks for your support. I was bit bummed out after returning from the docs yesterday, but knowing that you are here for me really helps. I don't know what I was expecting. Maybe a miracle. Anyways, I don't want to dwell on it too much, life goes on and your right Lynne they aren't Gods. It's a gorgeous sunny day in Ontario today and I'm loving it. Chin up and onward I march....Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi Weener,Sorry about your visit to the doctor. I know, you come away feeling like *you* should charge *them*.I don't know anything about Serzone as I've not taken it. However, I did a bit of snooping on the Net this afternoon and came up with the following. I hopw it helps.calida http://thriveonline.com/health/experts/bil...l.01-29-97.html http://www.iapac.org/clinmgt/compnews/bms051897.html http://www.looksmart.com/eus1/eus317837/eu...634/eus544328/r ---------------------------------------------Following is a message board with a long thread about Serzone: http://www.sapien.net/dm/messages/6162.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Weener, Send me some of the bright sunny day!!!!!!







I too, am very thankful for my friends on this board. DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Calida and DeeDeeCalida thanks for pointing out the serzone sites. They were very informative. DeeDee, here comes the sun, I'm sending it your way. Do you have a big catcher's mitt. They are calling for 4 straight days of the bright stuff.


----------

